# Silencing hull slap on aluminum boat??



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't do the foam, it will eventually get damaged and hold water.  Density is what will lessen the sound.

Never tried it on a hull but I used it on a motor cowling. There is automotive silencing mat. Comes in sheets and peel and stick.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't do the foam. That suff is tough t get out when it's waterlogged. I can't believe some builders like Ranger and others are spraying that in their alum boats. There are way to many ways for water to get to the bottom. Then in a few years you caring around a few hundred pounds of water.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Its the nature of the beast with Aluminum. Glass hull with rounded chines that sits as low as possible in the bow.

There isn't one boat that does it all. If you think you have found one your getting hosed by a sales pitch.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Don't do the foam, it will eventually get damaged and hold water.  Density is what will lessen the sound.
> 
> Never tried it on a hull but I used it on a motor cowling.  There is automotive silencing mat.  Comes in sheets and peel and stick.


You can get a product called Peel and Seal in the roofing section at Lowe's. Its basically the same as the auto grade dynamat stuff. Way cheaper to...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea I've used peel and seal on jobs before but I don't think it is thick enough to drown out most of the sound. I think I'm cleaning towards commercial grade carpet with a rubber bottom.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have wondered if linex or a rubberized spray coating would quiet things down. Anyone know?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

So I went ahead and bought a small roll of outdoor carpet with a rubber bottom liner on it as well as some strong adhesive that can with stand some of the elements even though it all in dry storage. After installing the carpet (insulation) in the dry storage on the bow as well as just in the bottom of the 2 small dry storage boxes on the boat it already sounds better. You can tap the from of the boat at the v-rake and it sounds dull already. Ill test her out this weekend and see how she does.


Here are some pics during the install:


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

If the carpet doesn't get the result you are looking for...In the Marines we slept in ISO mats. You can get them at military surplus. Very light and don't seem to hold water. I used a 3m spray adhesive to secure it to the aluminum.


----------



## terrydonald80 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dynomat


----------

